# Looking for info on bike Premier Cycle Works Chicago



## d8b (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking for any info on this bike, head badge is Premier Cycle Works Chicago, I think it might be from the late 30's ? Any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 28, 2010)

It could be an old Schwinn. They would make a run of bikes for different vendors and make custom head badges for the company ie; Ace, EZ hardware, BF Goodrich etc.


----------



## d8b (Jul 28, 2010)

what could i look for to determine if it is a Schwinn? is there a serial number somewhere that might help?

my mom thinks that it was bought for her new around 1945 or 46, was originally blue with cream trim

thanks


----------



## OldRider (Jul 28, 2010)

If indeed it is a Schwinn product and pre war then the serial number will not help you too much. Sadly Schwinn had a fire around that time and I believe all that info was lost.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 28, 2010)

Your bike isn’t a Schwinn produced bike, it was made by Huffman. The 1945-46 date is about right for this frame style but the serial number should pin it down more closely. Huffman was moving their serial numbers around about that time. Check the bottom of the crank hanger first but it may also be stamped on the rear dropout or the seat tube.


----------



## d8b (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks everyone for the feedback on the bike, i found the serial number on the bottom of the crank hanger - 8L25569  added a few more photos, any idea of value? want to sell it

thanks

is that handlebar thing on backwards?


----------



## d8b (Jul 30, 2010)

pumped the tires up and took this for a ride today. there is something funny going on in the hub, you have to peddle forward about 12 or so turns to get it to catch then you can ride along nicely, when you want to stop you have to back peddle about 12 turns to get the brake to catch. is this something simple to fix?
thanks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like something is wrong with the Clutch Sleeve's engagement of both the hub shell and the Brake Clutch/Return Spring combo. 

The first thing is to put some light oil in the hub and let it soak in a bit. It could be as simple as the Clutch Sleeve is just not moving on the threaded Driver properly because of old gunk. If after properly lubricating via the oil port the problem continues, you'll probably need to open up, clean out, and examine the hub.


----------



## d8b (Aug 5, 2010)

took it apart and cleaned it, full of dried gunk, nothing could move properly, i have it reassembled, how much oil goes in the hub through the oil port?

thanks..


----------



## OldRider (Aug 5, 2010)

If its an oil hub I would not put too much in, just enough to let things move freely. I made the mistake of too much oil and made a mess of my stopping power!


----------

